# Game #60: Bulls @ Cavs (3/5/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 60*_


*Chicago Bulls* *(26-32) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (33-26)*

_*Sunday, March 5, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*

 

*CHICAGO BULLS’ BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' BENCH*
 

*CHICAGO BULLS’ NOTES*

*•* Chicago got into the paint well off penetration. They just need to finish their shots now. Part of what happened last game was guys missing shots they would normally make on any other night. If Cleveland improves their defense this time around, the Bulls will have to finish over AV and Z and that will test whether or not the Bulls can convert.

*•* The Bulls ran some beautiful plays that caught Cleveland’s defense out of position. There’s one thing the Bulls could do and that is to scab-pick with Hinrich and Gordon. Run plays for the small guards over and over again. If it’s successful, even if Cleveland knows it’s coming, there’s little the Cavs can do.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' NOTES*

*•* Zydrunas needs to have a big game, forgetting how he struggled in the last match up. Adjustments need to be made the second time around because Chicago showed aggressive fronting in the post.

*•* Cleveland took good care of the ball in their last encounter, having the same number of turnovers as the Bulls, while having 7 more assists. When playing a team that uses small ball, it’s vital to control the tempo, protect the ball and limit cheap points. 

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland broke the losing streak, possibly saving their postseason hopes in the process. The Bulls will be looking for revenge. This second game should prove every bit as intense as its predecessor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we win this one handily. The pressure is off their backs now that they got that win, the team should play alot looser and the crowd will be behind Flip big time. 

Lebron for whatever his late mistakes were, had 33/11/8 which is a career game for most folks - shows the tank is not empty and he's still ready to roll.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I think we win this one handily. The pressure is off their backs now that they got that win, the team should play alot looser and the crowd will be behind Flip big time.
> 
> Lebron for whatever his late mistakes were, had 33/11/8 which is a career game for most folks - shows the tank is not empty and he's still ready to roll.



We would have had the game only been 23 minutes long


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I see us winning this one and probaly go on a patented streak with Toronto coming up twice and Orlando.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hopefully we can get a lead and keep it. That hasnt happened for a long time


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This time we will keep our big lead and not let off the gas pedal. We gotta blow them out. Hopefully we begin a winning streak.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hopefully the two days rest gives us time to regroup


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/04/2006 | Game plan hiding little*












> _Cavaliers report_
> *Game plan hiding little*
> *Opposing teams beginning to welcome James handling the ball, knowing what to anticipate*
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks just lost at home to the Knicks (they are falling like a rock), Wiz lost the other night and have the toughest remaining schedule in the NBA. 

Have to capitalize and pick up this win


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Indiana also lost to boston last night by 1


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/05/2006 | Cavs offense needs makeover*












> _Windhorst on the Cavaliers_
> *Cavs offense needs makeover*
> *An offensive coordinator could complement Brown's defensive expertise*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs' dicey play sparking criticism*












> *Cavs' dicey play sparking criticism*
> 
> Sunday, March 05, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Cavs' dicey play sparking criticism*

Bulls need their revenge!! naw, jk. hopefully it's as fun a game as last time.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Cavs' dicey play sparking criticism*

Hopefully cavs handle the bulls good. GET LEAD, KEEP LEAD.

gonna have to switch between the oscars and the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Chicago Bulls/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boot in throat game.

I agree with Brown needing to mix up where James is on the court. He forgets that Lebron can be effective anywhere on the court. So the offense needs to be structured around that fact. Get Lebron in the post more plays per game. Get Lebron at the high post tossing into Z or Drew more. Get Lebron spotting up in the corner a few times and have Flip drive the ball.

Now that they have Flip it should open the offensive options back up to what they were when Hughes was there.

And I agree hiring an offensive coordinator would be a shrewd move. It could take the Cavs to the next level next season.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOW, page two and the game hasnt even started yet


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^That's cause we really need this one, the media is all over this teams *** and the sooner we can put Chicago (the only threat for the 8 seed) away the better. 

The Cavs have started getting ALOT of negative press, Lebron included. Need to get some positive vibes going with the fans and team to make a playoff push.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Honestly, I like the negative press. I like how some Ohio teams in general tend to sneak up on people. The expectations are high, things look bad and then you write them off as being underachieving, overrated chokers. But if Cleveland holds strong, come playoff time, they'll slip under the radar. I'm really hoping for that. If people see you coming, they brace for impact. Their defenses are raised, they look at you more closely. I want the national media to keep viewing us as a joke. Because if we get there, it will be all the more sweet to the fans who stuck through and stood by their team in the midst of such ridicule.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

They are having something on Sportscenter before the game about Lebron in the clutch. When in the hell are they going to get over this. Look at the numbers I want him shooting the ball. This will be ridiculous if Sportscenter starts dogging Bron like evryone else. 

Besides that, I hope we get a dominant win here, with everyone playing well. I want to see a lot of AV tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I was just gonna post the same thing

They are REALLY overblowing this 4th quarter nonsense, why are they obsessing over it so much really? 

It's gotten to the point where people only care about what he does in the 4th quarter and discount everything else he does.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey the little light bulb just turned on over my head. 

-The reason we blew the 25 point lead was becuase we were on TNT. We are doomed on TNT


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

All this marks is the natural change in their coverage/relationship with LeBron James. The love fest is still going strong, but instead of it being a love-love affair, it's turning into a love-hate affair. They're covering both sides by showing his highlights, then using PTI and SC to dog holes in his game. That said, I don't think most people take ESPN seriously these days.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

free audio stream of the game (Bulls announcers) http://stream2.oglecom.com/wrhl.asx


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ben has hit his first 2 shots. He could be on his way to a big night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

But Gooden is on a roll for us.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We are playing no defense


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The more I watch this game, the more I realize we need a defensive demon of a PG. An offensive PG would be sweet but the defensive problem seems worse.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of the first quarter, Cleveland leads by three points (21-18).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love what Andy brings to this team


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thats funny, becuasae thats what snow is supposed to be


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> The more I watch this game, the more I realize we need a defensive demon of a PG. An offensive PG would be sweet but the defensive problem seems worse.


We should target Banks in the offseason. 

He is a great on the ball defender


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Thats funny, becuasae thats what snow is supposed to be


Snow is a good defender but he's no longer the "demon." He can still rough guys up and play physical, but his declining foot speed puts him in a bad situation if he can't body up on swift players (games where things are called tightly, for example).


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

AV has to be on this years NBA All-Hustle team, what the dude does to go after a rebound is sick.

Anyone see that pass Lebron tried on the last possesion in the 1st, what the hell was that, lol. Even Bron was laughing about it. Gooden came out firing in the 1st...I would like to see some more offensive production by Bron in the 2nd to extend this lead going into the half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We should target Banks in the offseason.
> 
> He is a great on the ball defender


It's worth a try. But I imagine the Cavs wouldn't be alone in courting Banks.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Is that guy on the bulls with no name on his jersey the guy who played for georgia tech when they played in the national championship against uconn


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ He just scored too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would love to have any of these Bulls guards on the Cavs. We would be so hard to beat. No more having to watch Snow brick jumpers and Jones get beat off the dribble.

Marshall again showing he sucks: play Gooden and AV more


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron again hasn't even come out. WTF Brown.

Sasha can at least spot him minutes, it's a joke.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron again hasn't even come out. WTF Brown.
> 
> Sasha can at least spot him minutes, it's a joke.


 LOL i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF no foul on that drive?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Seeing Chandler have his dunk negated was one of the strangest calls I've seen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Seeing Chandler have his dunk negated was one of the strangest calls I've seen.


 I hate makeup calls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How does Sasha completely fall out of the rotation


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How does Sasha completely fall out of the rotation


 after scoring more points for a guard outside of Hughes? Brown is getting to Silas like levels with his rotations


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What kind of ****ed up lineup is this: Flip, Snow, and Jones together? Swhy not play Sasha at 3?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Bulls are just completely collapsing on Lebron/Z when they post up.

We need to have better spacing with DJ/Marsh AND Sasha if Brown would get off his high horse and play him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron back in already.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our guards look terrible compared to these Chicago guys


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z is having a terrible game right now: 2 in a row against Chicago for him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a lob. That was one hell of a pass.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden and Lebron who are showing up tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip needs to step in and stop settling for that 3


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think we're seeing some problems with Flip tonight: not a great shooter and isn't a playmaker who sets up other players.

We're going to have to add another guard to Hughes next year to become a true contender


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> What a lob. That was one hell of a pass.


Lebron makes any decent lob look like a great pass :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This last play was illegal defense but LeBron gets called on the baseline.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> This last play was illegal defense but LeBron gets called on the baseline.


 Immediate double when he gets the ball: some one else needs to step it up


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by two points at halftime (40-42).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Immediate double when he gets the ball: some one else needs to step it up


Sometimes the double is hinted at before LeBron gets the ball. As he moves into position, there's an opposing player camping in the lane (for more than 3 seconds) and then finally comes over when James gets it. But that player was in the lane the entire time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Some of the things Lebron does is just amazing. That alleyoop was absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Go to cavs.com and listen to last week's mike brown show. He explains why sasha hasnt been getting much PT lately


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Sometimes the double is hinted at before LeBron gets the ball. As he moves into position, there's an opposing player camping in the lane (for more than 3 seconds) and then finally comes over when James gets it. But that player was in the lane the entire time.


This has been happening all game. It's definitely illegal but they'd have to call it every time down.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Go to cavs.com and listen to last week's mike brown show. He explains why sasha hasnt been getting much PT lately


Can you summarize what he says?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

matchups


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

You should still listen tho


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What does Lebron have to do to get a call this game? That his third or fourth drive where he gets no call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron off to a quick start. He always tears it up in 3rd qtrs for some reason


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bron off to a quick start. He always tears it up in 3rd qtrs for some reason


 Rest?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z's jumper has been off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brown needs to make an adjustment against this pick and roll with Chandler


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big finish by James.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z needs to start hitting some of these jumpers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron with strength


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nociono flopping his *** off as usual


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron should play TE holy crap was that impressive


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip with the razzle-dazzle and the dish.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip with another dish to Z! Flip is looking nice!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flip and Z: nice teamwork


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lil Flip is dropping dem dimes like magic johnson right now


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Flip is a balla...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip looking good isolating against Hinrich. Should keep going to that


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Omfg Big Nasty Z


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Lil Flip is dropping dem dimes like magic johnson right now


He doesn't look like Magic. He looks like A.O. from the Mixtape tour. I'm expecting him to bounce it off Kirk's head to LeBron for an alleyoop slam.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I see Lebron with his nail clippers. Did he stop using his teeth?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Cavs fans~

When Larry comes back... does your lineup look like this?
PG-Flip
SG-Hughes
SF-Bron
PF-Gooden
C-Big Z

Or do you bring Flip off the bench?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron again not getting a call on the drive: he should start flopping lol


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron again not getting a call on the drive: he should start flopping lol


Cause it wasn't a foul.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Cause it wasn't a foul.


 Oh ok


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> Cause it wasn't a foul.


That last one was.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron took the headband off, maybe boycotting all the obvious NO CALLS


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

A ball boy just handed him another one, lol...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

maybe something was wrong with the other one.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron took the headband off, maybe boycotting all the obvious NO CALLS


 Of course somehow it got hit out of place by itself.

I'm serious should exaggerate contact like Pierce, right now he's so strong officials are giving the opponents more leeway


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My God Marshall gets beat by the guy w/o a name


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow taking the "veteran's charge." LOL


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pass by LeBron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

About freakin time: Marshall WIDE OPEN looks


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron ran the same play again. If the Bulls keep collapsing, have the bombers knock down shots to make them pay.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on he was wide open there again: Lebron putting the ball right on the money


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of the third quarter, Cleveland leads by three points (63-60).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hopefully we dont collapse in the 4th like we have been doing lately


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. Can you imagine how good this team would be if Marshall and Jones shot their normal percentages from 3? Lebron and Z can get them wide open looks every time down the floor. And if teams had to stop collapsing on that, it would be dunk city.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Bulls aren't gonna change their D, Marshall and Co. are gonna have to hit those (WIDE OPEN) shots under pressure in the 4th if we're gonna pull this one out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Man. Can you imagine how good this team would be if Marshall and Jones shot their normal percentages from 3? Lebron and Z can get them wide open looks every time down the floor. And if teams had to stop collapsing on that, it would be dunk city.


Phoenix Suns East.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown should give Lebron the first minute off in the fourth always


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall wide open AGAIN!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Huge 3 by marshall


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the monster dunk in the lane.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Dunk by Bron. Gonna happen if the Bulls can't sag.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Now up by 10. 

lebron really gets in to those passing lanes good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron taking over :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Amazing somebody hits a few jumpshots (WIDE OPEN) and then Lebron takes over. This is a repeat of the Suns game again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LOL There's no defense the Bulls can play right now. All it took was one shooter on the outside for Lebron to kick to.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Amazing somebody hits a few jumpshots (WIDE OPEN) and then Lebron takes over. This is a repeat of the Suns game again


 I should say Lebron gets others WIDE OPEN jumpers and when they hit the game just opens up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Amazing somebody hits a few jumpshots (WIDE OPEN) and then Lebron takes over. This is a repeat of the Suns game again


You can't guard him off the dribble without sagging in the paint, it would be like this every night if our outside shooters could keep defenses honest.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well I fully expect Marshall to go back into hibernation after today's game for another 4-5 games before he shows up again. Just wait and see


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

How come drew plays soo good in the first half then he just doesnt come in late


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> How come drew plays soo good in the first half then he just doesnt come in late


 Marshall and AV have played well as well. Tough situation with 3 guys deserving minutes this game.

On the whole we need to reduce Marshall's minutes the most


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Good D by Duhon.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

FLip just said, "can i please have that ball"

haha


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

oooooooh my. Andy just dished that nice, no look


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Varejao is a gonna be our PF of the future, so long Drew


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I know damon is struggling on his stroke, but he at least needs to take his open shots


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron using his size down low on Duhon. Good job.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good play again by AV. Duhon can't guard Lebron down low


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron eating them up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Hinrich: I want him on the Cavs


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice shot by Hinrich.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

we are really play agressive defense right now.

3 pointer by kirk


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Luckely they can make a FT.

even worse then the cavs for the last few months


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Deng needs to get a lot stronger: he's got all the tools but doesn't have that explosion to get to the next level


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I might give Lebron a quick rest here while we have this lead, it's a gamble but we need him fresh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah Marshall again wide open and he airballs it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good TO by Brown


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Good TO by Brown


Very good TO.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Big shot by Snow


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Huge shot by snow. and nice steal


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

hahaha, kirk just throw the balll to a cheerleader.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip with that corner 3, maybe that's his shot hah


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

FLIP for 3. THats what im talking about., NO blown lead tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy a rebounding machine


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like this lineup: Gooden and AV both in there


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Duhon has LeBron on lock.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

This is the best d we have been playing all year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> Duhon has LeBron on lock.


^ LOL You really believe that or you just saying that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Duhon has LeBron on lock.


Please.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you're playing Gooden and AV with Flip. D. Jones need to be out there. With Snow you're not going to have any space


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Skiles gets his team to play D. Smart move with Duhon on Bron.  Kid hustles and plays regardless, and never whines. And right now he has LeBron "Akoned" aka "Locked Up". Great effort by Duhon.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Duhon has LeBron on lock.


 rofl


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

why?

im serious, we are being aggressive and getting steals


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> Skiles gets his team to play D. Smart move with Duhon on Bron. Kid hustles and plays regardless, and never whines. And right now he has LeBron "Akoned" aka "Locked Up". Great effort by Duhon.


What in the **** are you talking about?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Please.


Have you not watched the last 4 consecutive plays? He is getting on LeBron. He is staying with him laterally, and Bron can't beat him off the dribble and he is forcing him to shoot crazy fadeaways and off-balance threes. You're not giving credit where credit is due. Kid is D'ing up Bron right now, and has him on lock.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did you just miss the 3-4 buckets Lebron got over Duhon or is taht still akoned?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> ^ LOL You really believe that or you just saying that?


Oh I think he truly believes it, not sure what game he's watching LOL....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Putting Duhon was smart on Skiles part, because it's easier to trap Lebron on the post, and he's counting on his team speed to make the rotations to the shooters on a pass coming out of the block. Mike Brown didn't really adjust to it, because what you need at that point is spacing. That high low play would have been the thing to use, throwing it in to James. Because Duhon can't guard Lebron on the block. The problem is getting him the ball there with the Bulls cheating over.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Did you just miss the 3-4 buckets Lebron got over Duhon or is taht still akoned?


That was before the past 4-5 trips down the court. Duhon is digging in. Show kid some respect, he is D'ing him up pretty well for being vastly under-sized.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

great dish by snow


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

man, they are so weak. Lebron just set himself right under the rim, and they still couldnt do nothing


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

See. Duhon can't guard Lebron. He's giving up half a foot. The Cavs have a size advantage everywhere on the court.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Putting Duhon was smart on Skiles part, because it's easier to trap Lebron on the post, and he's counting on his team speed to make the rotations to the shooters on a pass coming out of the block. Mike Brown didn't really adjust to it, because what you need at that point is spacing. That high low play would have been the thing to use, throwing it in to James. Because Duhon can't guard Lebron on the block. The problem is getting him the ball there with the Bulls cheating over.


Exactly. It's the old "Put Starks on Jordan" type routine. Smart move by Skiles.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Look I respect Duhon. I love all 3 small Chicago guards and wish any of them were on the Cavs.

But Duhon simply can't handle Lebron


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Man they cant get a FT to go down if they were right under the hoop


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bulls having a Cav like night on the FT line


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Amazing I've been saying all year play gooden and AV together: they look great together out there


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice lil tip pass by drew. Good to see him playing late, and z getting rest


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Playing the passing lanes amazingly


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with ANOTHER deep jumper despite being locked down.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Deep 3 by Bron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LOL-"What was the thinking in putting Duhon on James?"

Poor Duhon.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

HAHA, thats a college range 3 but in the nba. IF You understand what i meant


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 91, Chicago 72*


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

holy where was that 3 from.. i didnt know lebron was redoing his powerade commercial..

WE CANNOT LOSE GOODEN THIS OFFSEASON!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Swept the season series against Mustopha Mond's boys. It's a good feeling.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Obviously the better team won tonight. Bulls came out flat and they faced a tougher than usual defense.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ps no one in the entire league can lockdown lebron the only person who can is himself with dumb tough shots. I've seen almost every game hes played and the defender is meaningless hes either on or hes not


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

46 Minutes for Lebron
43 Minutes for Flip

Wow. Danny needs to keep Flip around. This team is dying for quality depth at the wing. If Flip stays, there's probably 35 minutes a night to be found behind Hughes and Lebron, if Brown really wants to get the minutes decent.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This was a good win, should give our team (and Lebron in particular) confidence in 4th quarters going forward. 

Gooden with a solid 13/11 and Varejao off the bench with 13 rebs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> 46 Minutes for Lebron
> 43 Minutes for Flip
> 
> Wow. Danny needs to keep Flip around. This team is dying for quality depth at the wing. If Flip stays, there's probably 35 minutes a night to be found behind Hughes and Lebron, if Brown really wants to get the minutes decent.


46 mins is still too many minutes, Lebron needs to get some kind of break in the 2nd half.

Maybe at the end/beginning of qtrs?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> 46 Minutes for Lebron
> 43 Minutes for Flip
> 
> Wow. Danny needs to keep Flip around. This team is dying for quality depth at the wing. If Flip stays, there's probably 35 minutes a night to be found behind Hughes and Lebron, if Brown really wants to get the minutes decent.


Yup. Got to keep Flip. He gives you offense, and breaks for Bron once Hughes is back.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

so much bickering, we should be celebrating


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Hey at least we're getting some action on the Cavs board from outside fans :biggrin: 

We really don't see much outside of 2 or 3 folks


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/06/2006 | James gets loose in win*












> *James gets loose in win*
> *Forward’s 16 fourth-quarter points lift Cavs over Bulls*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Bulls tug on Superman's cape*












> *CAVALIERS PUT AWAY CHICAGO: CAVALIERS 91, BULLS 72*
> *Bulls tug on Superman's cape*
> 
> Monday, March 06, 2006
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

That was a great game. I was so excited to see them keep the lead late in the game. I thought for a while the bulls would go on a little run and make it interesting but LeBron wouldnt allow it. LeBron was a killa and there was no way anyone on the bulls could stop him. Next up raptors.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This might be the lasting image of this game, especially after the lengthy discussion about the Duhon/LBJ matchup... :biggrin: 










The Bulls board actually has a thread going with a number of people commenting on it:

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=248160


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This might be the lasting image of this game, especially after the lengthy discussion about the Duhon/LBJ matchup... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the quote in your sig


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Time to watch the mike brown post game conference


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mike Browns says his team played excellent becuase they had a great practice. ( the first one with FLIP)


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The Cavs play better if they have a 2 that is a threat to score. Even though Flip is not really hitting all that well he's a threat to go off and that at least keeps the opposing team relatively honest. Just like Marshall hitting those 3's, it prevents the opposing team from cheating to try to stop LeBron. The point is that LeBron is basically unstoppable one on one so when the other guys can step up from time to time and hurt the defending team, that frees LeBron up to abuse the one on one defender.


----------

